# French autoentrepreneur status and filing US tax return



## Transl8fr (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello,

I need help here with filing my 2020 US federal tax return as an autoentrepreneur living in France. I want to make sure I get everything right regarding forms I need to fill out and papers I have to send back. It looks like I need f1040, f1040s1, f1040s2, f1040sb, f2555. Can somebody confirm this? I am probably not the only one here in this case.
Thank you!!!

Transl8fr


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you considered filing a Schedule C to report your business? Your AE is taxed in France based on its gross revenue (i.e. before any deductions or expenses) - and the Fisc simply "assumes" a certain percentage as "normal expenses" when determining your taxes. 

Technically speaking, on your US return, you're supposed to report a self-owned business on a Schedule C - though if you're taking the FEIE (f2555) you're most likely simply going to wind up excluding the entire revenue. We've had debates here before over whether or not you "have to" file a Schedule C if your revenue from the AE is under the FEIE ceiling. I'd say just report your revenue as "salary or wages" and exclude the whole thing - but other folks may have other thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Transl8fr (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks a lot for getting back to me.
I found an old thread where you wrote indeed "You can use the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion to "exclude" all your proceeds (and possibly skip the Schedule C altogether)."
Years ago, I also came to the conclusion I did not have to file a Schedule C, but I forgot the justification behind it now! Schedule C does not make sense since the AE status that does not allow any itemization nor any deduction, and as you said the entire revenue is excluded (under the FEIE ceiling).


----------

